# iPad sur secteur électrique svp



## zined (18 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour
Est-ce que, comme pour les Mac Book Pro, l'iPad Air a intérêt à être branché sur le secteur électrique (à chaque fois que possible !) afin de ne pas puiser sur le nombre de cycles pour lequel la batterie est conçue ?

Merci pour votre aide, et très bonne fin de semaines à toutes et à tous.
Cordialement
zined


----------



## zined (19 Juillet 2014)

Je profite de mon week-end et d'un peu de temps pour me connecter pour me permettre un petit UP ! s'il-vous-plaît.

Merci pour votre aide
Cordialement
zined


----------



## Gwen (20 Juillet 2014)

Personnellement, je n'en ai aucune idée. Je branche mon iPad de temps en temps, lorsque la batterie est à moins de 50%. Le reste du temps, je l'utilise normalement.


----------



## zined (20 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour Gwen
Merci pour ton message  ;-)





gwen a dit:


> Personnellement, je n'en ai aucune idée...


Bon et bien.... nous allons donc attendre les conseils de celles et ceux qui savent 

Très bon dimanche à toi
Cordialement
zined


----------



## adixya (20 Juillet 2014)

Je crois avoir lu qu'une fois les 100% atteints, il y a un blocage logiciel qui empêche l'iPad de se charger. Donc ce serait absolument inutile de le laisser brancher.

Mais j'ai aussi lu que c'était très mauvais de laisser un ipad branché, mais peut-être que les gens parlaient d'un câble non officiel qui ne permet pas de bloquer le chargement une fois les 100% atteintes.

Enfin dans les logiciels style battery doctor, quand je laisse branche mon ipad plus de 10 ou 12h, il me met une icône rouge de surcharge.

Donc tout ça me laisse penser que de toute façon, il n'y a aucun bénéfice a laisser l'iPad branché, et que ça peut même éventuellement lui nuire.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2014)

L'iPad est conçu pour une utilisation nomade, donc il vaut mieux l'utiliser déconnecté.
Je laisse tomber la charge entre 10 et 20% avant de le recharger, durant ce temps je ne l'utilise pas ...


----------



## zined (20 Juillet 2014)

Merci pour ton message Albert.

Très belle journée à toi.
Cordialement
zined


----------



## Bigdidou (26 Juillet 2014)

Anonyme a dit:


> L'iPad est conçu pour une utilisation nomade, donc il vaut mieux l'utiliser déconnecté.
> 
> Je laisse tomber la charge entre 10 et 20% avant de le recharger, durant ce temps je ne l'utilise pas ...




C'est une opinion au doigt mouillé ou tu as des sources ?
Apple a toujours communiqué sur le fait qu'iOS permet précisément de laisser l'iPad branché en permanence, ce aui est bien utile dans certaines situations (machines de présentation etc...).

Comme référence, ici, par exemple : http://www.igen.fr/ipad/ipad-apple-explique-le-fonctionnement-de-la-batterie-84292


----------



## zined (27 Juillet 2014)

Merci beaucoup pour ton message Bigdidou.

Donc si j'ai bien compris, je laisse mon iPad Air branché en permanence lorsque je l'utilise au bureau.


Très bon dimanche à tout le monde
Cordialement
zined


----------

